# December, Pic of the Month



## harrigab

bit of a late start due to the spam attacks, but hey-ho, let's be having them. Max 2 pics per member


----------



## redbirddog

Snug as a bug in a rug.

Bailey and Chloe in their sleeping bags tonight on a cool December evening.

post from four years ago:
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html


----------



## charl0111

Rubi's reunion with her dad after 3 weeks of him working away, wouldn't leave him alone!


----------



## charl0111

Sleeeeeping


----------



## Rudy




----------



## Rebelbnkr

Duke seems to think: haha, silly humans!


----------



## abatt

Was making beef stock all day Sunday. Isaac spent the day sniffing, waiting and drooling...


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE & Bumper Drills - wish he would FOCUS !


----------



## v-john

Riley, smiling.


----------



## Bronson

Cold weather = empty woods down here in Houston 8)


----------



## AlmaPup

Enjoying last days of autumn


----------



## Claire

Close-up of Liesel getting a cuddle, with a friend's new fancy camera. Love how you can see every wrinkle on her forehead.


----------



## WireyV

Photo 1 - Rigby and my Mum's dog Dougal


----------



## Melissa_DT

Ready for the holidays!


----------



## yv0nne

Penny would like to remind everyone it's tough when you can almost take flight from the size of your ears! Happy December 

Hike2 by yjessome, on Flickr

Oh! And bonus ..Santa paws photo  Just because I think my dog is awesome aha

Merry-Christmas by yjessome, on Flickr


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE - N - DUCKS


----------



## WillowyndRanch

My two fav pics from the trip.

The first is of the three, and only three Vizslas in the Philippines. From Left to Right - "Duke", "Pressy" and "Trixie". The dogs all rode out to the fields in the "Trikes" - a motorized Rickshaw. Quite the spectacle!


The second is out actually hunting Philippine and Eurasian Snipe over a Vizsla! (Duke pictured)


----------



## redbirddog

Ken in the Philippines using a CZ 20 ga. shotgun. 

A trip I missed going on (my own choice).

Worth one more picture. Trip (and hunt) of a lifetime.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/12/a-first-vizsla-hunt-in-philippines.html

Maybe one day. 8)

RBD


----------



## texasred

I have a uncle that lives there in Pampanga. Its about a hour from Manila. Which part of the Philippines did Ken visit?


----------



## WillowyndRanch

I was in Manila each night. During the day mostly went through Los Banos into Laguna. Most of the pics are in Laguna.

An hour from Manila is kind of funny to me right now. It would take an hour plus to go four to five kilometers IN Manila. Traffic is truly obscene. That's why I really liked traveling on this day! What would take 2 hours on average - 20 minutes. (Not a submission to the contest)


----------



## texasred

Cool ride.


----------



## BFrancs

Roxxy and Hunter had a playdate today... took some action pictures of them. Funny how they were at least 20 other dogs there but yet they seem to always play with each other and stick by each other....


----------



## einspänner

A warm day at the beach. Is is seriously December?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11489450665/


----------



## pippylongstocking

Beautiful picture, as always einspanner. What a stunner!


----------



## einspänner

Thank you, Pippy. That's very sweet of you.


----------



## Lyndam

Christmas love from Ruby's mum , Thorn.


----------



## wbavos

Daisy (10 weeks) enjoying her pig squeaker toy after her 10 weeks shots! Yes, I had to buy that cute Mrs. Claus dress for her. Merry Christmas from Texas!


----------



## wbavos

Daisy (10 weeks) saying hello in another Christmas like vest! Sorry for two posts--I couldn't figure out how to put both pictures in one.


----------



## DougAndKate

We've had snow and freezing temps for 2 weeks, and it was 70 degrees this weekend for our hikes. Elroy was a muddy mess.


----------



## Ksana

Here is my first picture "Boy, what big teeth you have got!"


----------



## Ksana

And this is my second picture: "Oh boy, what chicken legs you have got!"


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Torturing the dog for Christmas.


----------



## i_owe

Miles dressed for his evening walk. It was cold that night.


----------



## solefald

Ladies Love Cool Dre


----------



## einspänner

solefald said:


> Ladies Love Cool Dre


As a lady, I have to agree! Sweet shades, Dre.


----------



## tknafox2

I really don't know who he is trying to fool!!


----------



## CatK

Picture 1: Morris is growing up and filling out!
Picture 2: thoroughly spoilt 

Ps. Me and my partner got engaged  Best Christmas Ever.


----------



## Sail




----------



## emilycn

Lua snuggles with her cousin Millie (a schnauzer mix)


----------



## harrigab

my camera *is* in my coat pocket ready for tomorrow's shoot, hopefully get a couple of postworthy pics


----------



## einspänner

Congratulations, CatK! I wish you many happy years together (with Morris too of course).


----------



## Lyndam

Lyndam 2

Ruby loves the woods


----------



## redbirddog

> Ps. Me and my partner got engaged  Best Christmas Ever.


Congratulations CatK. May your new pack always find the best fields, streams, forests and trails.

RBD


----------



## Canadian Expy

The first picture was taken after the ice storm that hit Southern Ontario. Though it made for a tough few days not being able to run Aspen due to the slick conditions and falling trees, once it was covered with snow we took the opportunity to go out and explore. Made for some beautiful shots!


----------



## einspänner

wow! wish I could like these more than once, Expy.


----------



## sniper john

Some wonderful pictures have been posted this month for sure. Dash and I are leaving on a several day hunting road trip to Oklahoma and Kansas so I better get a photo posted while I still can. Here is one from my "Like a drug" photo essay I posted in the hunting section at the beginning of the month.


----------



## Canadian Expy

Thanks Einspanner! With the conditions it was impossible to take a bad photo - the only positive outcome of the storm. I think a couple of the pics will end up on our wall. ;D


----------



## trevor1000

The boy was tired but wouldn't sleep.
As soon as his head hit my hand he was a gonner
He does seem to like the heated seates though​


----------



## Laika

A break during our Christmas morning run


----------

